# 1028 lxe



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

So after two years of watching my two elderly neighbors actually fight to clear my driveway. Because of surgery on foot two years in a row. I walked to shed. Opened it expecting to find a complete mess. To my surprise it was pretty clear. Looked over the Toro. It was a bit dusty. Checked oil, looked ok. Pulled rope to get oil moving. Moved throttle lever up, plastic part broke off. Pushed primer bulb 20 or so times and pulled rope. She started!!!! Yeh!!! Two years sitting with no movement. I religiously use Stabil in all my equipment. So i think that was the most important thing in it starting.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

